# Problems with ECNL website?



## Soccer43 (Sep 14, 2016)

Is anyone else having trouble with the ECNL website?  Can't seem to get the schedules to pull up for any ages other than U14.  The only way to check a schedule is to go through the club directory and then find the other age groups for that individual club.  Can't find schedules for the conference teams in one area.


----------



## Generik (Sep 14, 2016)

Soccer43 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the ECNL website?  Can't seem to get the schedules to pull up for any ages other than U14.  The only way to check a schedule is to go through the club directory and then find the other age groups for that individual club.  Can't find schedules for the conference teams in one area.


The older age tabs are a bit "sticky" when you try to select them...but they work for me...just need to be sure that when you select the older age groups your system begins to refresh the page...so maybe just wait a few seconds to let your system try to think things through after selecting an older tab.

Good luck...


----------

